# Diamant



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Flying the flag, Hoverspeed's *DIAMANT* (96/3454) at Dover during July 2004.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

this was a large series of high speed , Australian built from 1993.
I think they were ten sisters / similar and DIAMANT was built as HOLYMAN EXPRESS.


----------

